# Plumb Lines for Dressing, Alignment



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2015)

Spotted two photos this week, one from China, one from Ukraine, of plumb lines being used to ensure alignment of troops (or bits thereof).

An idea for sergeants major everywhere?


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (30 Aug 2015)

The Mark 1 Eyeball and the traditional pace stick always seemed to work for any SM that I've had or parade I've watched.  I'm pretty sure there is an actual drill movement for doing this too.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (30 Aug 2015)

In Ottawa I've seen them use a chalk line at important parades


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2015)

MedTech32 said:
			
		

> The Mark 1 Eyeball and the traditional pace stick always seemed to work for any SM that I've had or parade I've watched.  I'm pretty sure there is an actual drill movement for doing this too.


That's my experience, too - that's why the plumb line caught my eye.


----------



## Old EO Tech (30 Aug 2015)

Better delete this before someone at 2RCR sees this and the good idea fairy strikes  >


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2015)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Better delete this before someone at 2RCR sees this and the good idea fairy strikes  >


Maybe, but what the heck do you line up if everyone's a different height?


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Aug 2015)

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> In Ottawa I've seen them use a chalk line at important parades



On most parade squares there are lines painted on the square to assist the RSM in aligning the troops.



			
				Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Better delete this before someone at 2RCR sees this and the good idea fairy strikes  >



Agree.  ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (30 Aug 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Spotted two photos this week, one from China, one from Ukraine, of plumb lines being used to ensure alignment of troops (or bits thereof).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Chinese are getting ready for the 65th anniversary (of the success of the revolution) and more of this ...

          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



          Beijing Militia marching in the 60th Anniversary parade (2010)

I think I metioned this before, but I watched the entire 60th Anniversary ceremony, hours and hours and hours of it. First Supreme Leader Hu Jintao was driven around in a open car, inspecting the tens of thousamnds of troops ~ he never cracked a smile, not once. Then he and the rest of the to leaders went to the top of Tiananmen (the big gate house) and he stood for more hours, a couple, at least, watching square after massive square (each square was about 900 people, 30 ranks and 30 files, I think) march past ~ again, his solemn expression never changed. Then came the last few squares: the women ...









... and Hu Jintao's face broke into a huge smile and he grinned and waved. Maybe it was just relief that it was all over, but I think not.


----------

